

Ask HN: Is there a place where I can sell an MVP? - shail

I built a minimum viable product for an idea earlier but moved on to another one.<p>But the MVP is fully functional and the idea is generic so it can click with someone else too.<p>I have following things to go with it:
- domain name
- brand logo
- themed already
- an year worth of hosting to go with it as well (obviously hosting is reusable but since its hosted already, you get a fully functional thing).
- technology stack is RoR, MySQL, JQuery, Bootstrap.<p>I have heard of couple of sites such as:
stylate.com and brandbucket.com
for selling domain name with brand logo.<p>I was wondering if there is a market place to sell MVPs (basically a domainname, brand logo, fully functional website, themed and hosting for an year)
======
andrewtbham
<https://flippa.com>

